# Great news



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Was just told that i may have to live with this Dp forever....Whattt noooo noooo...I dont wanna live anymore If i have to its so hard to live with it! I just want it to go away completely. looks like my life is ovrr


----------



## Austin620/1995 (Aug 1, 2012)

You have 128 posts in 20 days saying the exact same thing. CHILL THE FUCK OUT


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Chill out Aye right Will this dung go awayyyyy


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you're suicidal you need to go to an emergency room.

No one can tell you how long this will last. 
Spend 30 bucks on some mindfulness CDs. Use them every day. It *will* help. 
You can get medications for your anxiety
you can get therapy to help with these thoughts and emotions. 
It will get better
you will feel better
you will do better


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

fallinlove said:


> Cheap tickets to Tiruvannamalai,
> 
> http://www.expedia.co.uk/Cheap-Flights-To-Tiruvannamalai.d6130504.Travel-Guide-Flights


LOL

I know you probably weren't being serious, but just because you are interested in Ramana Maharshis or Nisargadatta Maharaj's teachings doesn't mean its appropriate for other people.

I definitely wouldn't want to recommend sending someone with dissociation to a place where they will essentially learn to be even more detached from identity than they already are. I literally got dissociation because of meditation and it's ruining my life.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

fallinlove said:


> In NVC, this word indicates psychological violence --
> 
> Many have gone before...
> 
> ...


Careful. You don't know me or what I've experienced. Don't be like those arrogant spiritualists who dismiss everything on the basis of it being 'unreal'. Those people aren't happy and don't have any experience of 'falling into the void' or any such thing, they have just read alot about advaita and think that all suffering is in the mind. It's hardcore denial and it doesn't help anyone. That's the vibe I'm getting off your posts right now.

Care to provide a link or some kind of.. ya know... proof about Jac O' Keefe there? She featured one of my questions in her monthly newsletter and even though I described depersonalization and derealization she failed to mention anything about her own experience. Don't you think that she would have mentioned it? Hmm.

"In NVC" what does that even mean?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

why am I responding to a pedophile?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

Your a pedophile.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

fallinlove said:


> Oh...
> 
> I'm telling myself maybe you are feeling awkward, frustrated, and angry; because you needing understanding, sense of order, to care for others, and ease?


yeah right yeah yeah sure ok yeah ok.

your still a pedophile


----------

